# Replacement interior upholstery1990 Autotrail Apache



## lindy03 (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how I could replace the interior upholstery for the rear of my motorhome (u-shaped).


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

There is plenty of companys who will do it , ring around and get afew quotes

link to one company many more on the market

http://www.cbscc.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

Tockfield near junction 28 of the M1 did mine , very nice job for what i thought was an acceptable price .


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

regal furnishings

http://www.regalfurnishings.co.uk/

did our Pilote a few years back - excellent work


----------

